# Welches Programm für Logo-Erstellung?



## Molfas (17. Mai 2005)

Also mein Problem liegt darin, daß ich ein bereits vorhandenes
Logo nachzeichnen muß (und zwar mit Vektor-Pfaden, damit es sauber
vergrößert werden kann). Ich habe dies bereits mit Illustrator versucht,
bin aber daran verzweifelt. 

Dies lag zum einen daran, daß ich partout
nicht herausfinden konnte, wie ich sämtliche Pfade (das ganze ist
im wesentlichen ein Schriftzug, also mehrere Ebenen mit jeweils 
einem Buchstaben-Pfad) auf eine Gesamtbreite von 3m vergrößern
kann. Unter *fürs Web speichern* hat dies die Kapazität des Programms
selber irgendwie gesprengt, und wenn ich es mit einem simplen Export versuche,
wird immer nur der Artboard-Bereich exportiert...
Zum anderen scheint es nicht möglich zu sein, nachträglich beide Ankerpunkte desselben
Pfadpunktes gleichzeitig (also entgegengesetzt zueinander) zu verschieben. Beim
erstmaligen Setzen des Pfadpunktes selbst geht dies, nur nachträglich halt nicht...

Gibt es ein Grafik-Programm, mit dem all dies möglich bzw. komfortabler zu
handhaben ist? Oder hat sonst jemand eine Idee, wie genau man sonst
vorgehen sollte?


----------



## versuch13 (17. Mai 2005)

Hi Molfas,

 generell würde ich dazu raten so etwas mit Illustrator zu machen. Wenn man das Pfadwerkzeug gut beherrscht, ist damit eigentlich so gut wie alles möglich. 
 Hier gab es die Tage einen Thread, indem du ganz unten Links zu Übungen mit dem Pfadwerkzeug findest.

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials203650.html&highlight=Pfadwerkzeug

 Ansonsten könntest du vielleicht mal das Logo anhängen, damit man sich ein Bild davon machen kann. 


 gruß


----------



## ShadowMan (17. Mai 2005)

Jepp, Freehand ist auf jeden Fall sehr viel einfacher zu handhaben finde ich. Es gibt jedenfalls kein Illu oder Freeh. ist besser oder schlechter. Aber ich denke dennoch, dass du dir einfach mal eine Demo von Freehand anschauen solltest.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------

